# leaving Linux



## juniorsatanas (Jun 22, 2010)

in my work I use debian, the more he too fat and heavy, full of things that do not need to work I need java 4.8 + postgresql + eclipse umbrella Galilean + day + + + chrome pluginflash. from to install it on freebsd? I want to migrate to freebsd .. devil 666.



juniorstanas - Brasil - Fortaleza - CE


----------



## SirDice (Jun 22, 2010)

Perhaps you should start with PC-BSD. At least until you get the hang of things.


----------



## olav (Jun 22, 2010)

For Java development I would stay with Linux, as the binaries from Oracle/Sun are easier to install and works great. Java on FreeBSD feels like a hack, installation is a bit harder and I have yet not gotten Java frameworks like Groovy for Grails to work properly(If someone do, then I would be grateful the hear the solution).


----------



## piggy (Jun 23, 2010)

juniorsatanas said:
			
		

> in my work I use debian, the more he too fat and heavy, full of things that do not need to work I need java 4.8 + postgresql + eclipse umbrella Galilean + day + + + chrome pluginflash. from to install it on freebsd? I want to migrate to freebsd .. devil 666.


If the problem is just Debian is too fat u can easily customize it removing not needed packages or maybe reinstalling your Debian OS starting from base system and adding needed packages when u need them.

Debian is a pretty good OS and considering u need to work with Java a better solution compared to Freebsd where Java platform is still problematic (IMHO). Example: u do not have Java support under Firefox 3.6.x for now.


----------



## fronclynne (Jun 23, 2010)

I would prefer to not turn someone away from FreeBSD, but based on my experiences with java (& cursed be its name), you're probably just as well of sticking with linux.  Debian can be stripped down quite a lot, & you're not going to find FreeBSD that much easier or faster.

On the other hand, I love FreeBSD and for some reason I can get my tiny CH3CH2OH-infused brain to wrap around it, while linux gives me headaches every time.

If you can get it to work java/diablo-jdk16 is a native interpreter for FreeBSD, so give it a shot.


----------

